# Repairing chips out of bottle?



## AlexD (Jul 9, 2012)

I have some coke bottles that are light green/aqua. They have chips out of them, some on the neck and base. Is there any good epoxy putty that dries clear? I need something I can by at Walmart or somewhere. It doesn't have to be %100 perfect un-dectible, just something to fill them with

 Thanks


----------



## chosi (Jul 9, 2012)

I've heard that a product called "hxtal" is the best, but it's kind of expensive.  See this thread:

Anyone ever try Hxtal for a cracked bottle


----------



## epackage (Jul 9, 2012)

You're best with a two part clear epoxy but you would be better off waiting until you found a better bottle, the repair will in no way help that thing...


----------



## AlexD (Jul 9, 2012)

the bottles are from around 1900-1916


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 9, 2012)

you can go to a craft store like A C Moore and get clear polyester casting resin. You can also get dyes there to tint it the color of the bottle.
 Its not the best repair material but its fairly cheep and not too hard to work with.
 Probably good enough to experiment with on chipped cokes.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AlexD
> 
> the bottles are from around 1900-1916


 
 Hello Alex,

 Welcome to the A-BN, and thanks for the question. Are these straight sided Coca-Cola's. or the iconic Hobbleskirts? I'd pause a moment, and then some more moments, before puttying up an early Coke bottle.

 Are'ya gonna treat us to some show & tell, before & after in the photo story?

 I was looking at some of my dug bottles earlier. Many have dingage, haze, or dreaded psykness to some degree. They are old, dug bottles. It never occurred to me to spackle them with acrylic. Are you going for a polkadot look?





From.

 Please pardon the bit of leg pulling, but I really am curious as to the why of your inquiry.




From.


----------



## AlexD (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the answers. They're SS, probably 1905-15. I just want something that's cheap to mold around the ships around the lid,


----------

